# Ideas to reconfigure bathroom and bedrooms



## MnM (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I just got a small 2/1 house with a future possibility to extend and add 1/1.
The current 1 bath is really small so want to reconfigure the 2/1 space now and move in and then plan for the 1/1 later. 

need some ideas and comments for the design options I came up with. please help.

Original: Upper Left
Bathroom too small (5x7)
small bedroom door is not opened against wall - 18" in gap behind the door
Both bedroom closets are narrow (half wall) but very deep (3')

Option 1: Upper Right
1. push bathroom out (5x10)
2. Move small bedroom door to be against the wall
3. Optionally build a back to back full wall closet for the 2 bedrooms
Pros: least change
	no change to bigger bed except the closet door
Cos:  hard to access future bedroom (can only access from kitchen)

Option 2: lower left
1. Use current closet area (4'10" wall) and eat in smaller bed to create a brand new bath
2. get rid of current bath
3. add full hall way closet
Pros: future access to master bed is easier
cons: small bed is really small
	Don't know where to put closets for both bedrooms yet

Option 3: lower middle
similar to option 2 but move bathroom to the end of the hall
Small bed will lose windows and need to open one

Option 4: Lower right
on top of option 3
get rid of the small closet of big bedroom to make a door
build back to bac closets between bedrooms
Pros: flow seems good, "reasonable" closet and bedroom size, future access is easier
Cons: How much will that cost  ?

please share your ideas...
thanks a lot


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the bathroom between the two bedrooms, you could even put a pocket door or just a door from big bedroom into bathroom.  Option 1 isn't bad it gives you closet space in both bedrooms & the bathroom isn't that far from bed. # 1 & the small bedroom is the biggest in that plan. Is that a walk-in closet at the bottom of the big bedroom ? 
9'-9" x 11' is a small bedroom.  Are you planning that as an actual bedroom for someone or a guest room ? Thinking of that makes me like option #1 more & more.


----------



## MnM (Jun 24, 2010)

granite-girl, thanks for your comments.

option 1 is least headache. but in the future if we are to add the master bed and bath, it will be completely separated from the other beds. Initially we thought, great, privacy. but then someone mentioned to us, it will be difficult after we have kids (can't hear them or get to them quick?)

9'-9" x 11' is for kid's bedroom. a bit small but I think we can make do.

at the bottom of the big bed is not a walk in. It's divided into half. left is the living room entry closet and right one is a 3x4 or so closet. not sure if the bottom wall (marked as 9'10") is load bearing.

we are debating between option 1 and 4

any more ideas?


----------

